
Show HN: Site works magically well without JavaScript - anewaccountaday
https://www.greyhound.com/
======
anewaccountaday
I see often that people complain all the links submitted here don't work with
noscript/in private mode/ etc.

Today I was purchasing a ticket and discovered that greyhound is a idol to
look up to. They are able to operate an entire booking process without JS, in
private browsing mode, on Firefox!.

As a web developer myself, definitely guilty of building web apps that could
have easily been scriptless. I see greyhound's site as a marvel most webdevs
can work to be more like.

This of course is all really just hate for the terrible amtrak.com booking
system.

------
anewaccountaday
Disclaimer: I don't work for or have any business relations (other then as a
customer) with greyhound

------
zepearl
Doesn't work for me when having JS disabled on greyhound.com

